

Ask HN: How to get started with mining repositories? - azhenley

It seems there aren&#x27;t any general purpose tools for mining software repositories. I realize the lack of publicly available tools stems from this being such a broad field (e.g., are you analyzing commit logs? analyzing how the AST changes over time? or something else?)<p>Are there any standard tools for this or must I reinvent the wheel?
======
SEJeff
lwn.net writes some great kernel articles using stats pulled from a tool they
wrote called git data miner:

[http://repo.or.cz/w/git-dm.git](http://repo.or.cz/w/git-dm.git)

